# VP1 Whiskey and VP1 Wiva! *pic heavy*



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

So we participated in a conformation show this weekend. Well...title is a little misleading since it was a small show and they were the only ones in their category  
But still, the judge gave them great critiques and VP ratings. They were both shown in the 9-12 senior puppy class. I'm so proud of them, especially my boy Whiskey. He made me so proud moving around the ring like a beast 

Judge's critique of Whiskey:
Nice expression, dark eyes, harmonious smooth topline, good front and rear angulation, good movement, strong front and rear movement, large medium strong male. Our only negative was that his chest is getting deep and he is almost too large so here's hoping he doesn't grow anymore! 

Judge's critique of Wiva (I only heard bits of it because I was a little too far away):
Nice female, good expression, strong movement, correct structure. 

And some pictures!

Wiva 









Wiva looking









Wiva









Whiskey









Whiskey









Whiskey (love this one)









I hid and that's his "where did she go" expression









Look at those muscles :wub:









Not too happy about his teeth and boy bits being fiddled with









Are we done yet?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Aish!!
He looks GREAT!! WOW has he matured! Don't worry much...he should not grow much more....he should be fine.
I am very proud of you!!...actually BOTH of you!
CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you Robin! My heart was just bursting with pride today. He performed so well and was an absolute darling. I probably gave him a thousand kisses and snuggles today :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If I could....I would hug both of you!!
BTW...who was the judge?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, until we get to meet again (hopefully at the next show in IL), here's a big internet hug to you! Whiskey sends his sloppy doggie kisses!

Judge was Johannes Grewe. He pretty much does all the shows in this area I think...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm such a turd....CONGRATS on Wiva also!!
I am so fortunate as a breeder to have one of my dogs a part of your life.
_*not because of the showing aspect*..._but because you have done such a wonderful job in raising him. You are "molding" him to be a solid representation of this breed....and *FOR THIS* I am grateful.
He is socialized, trained and loved....what more can a breeder ask??
**Thank you!**


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you so much Robin... That touched me. Yes, Whiskey is truly my heart. He will always have the best and I hope he achieves all that he is capable of. And I'll be sure to work my butt off to make sure that happens!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats to you guys!!!! 

Is your Drache Feld pup from a breeder in Kentucky? Just curious, I heard about them while I lived out there years ago, nice dogs.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep. Drache Feld is located in Winchester, KY. I train with Charlie Starr so I'm at their farm every weekend. Fantastic people and GREAT dogs. Good temperaments, working ability and structure.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats...I knew both of you would do well!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey now, a win is a win!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Congrats!
They both look awesome!


----------

